# Metabolon Bikepark tot?



## sülzrocka (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe über zwei Ecken mitbekommen, dass der Metabolon Bikepark wohl mehr oder weniger gestorben sein soll, zumindest für die Öffentlichkeit. Es wurde wohl ein Betreiber für den Trail gesucht und mit einem Fahrradverein aus dem Bergischen gefunden. Dieser Verein möchte nun aber wohl nicht, dass der Trail öffentlich zugänglich ist. Beim Pumptrack bleibt wohl alles beim Alten...

Hat hier einer eine Ahnung, wer der Verein ist und ob das wirklich so stimmt? Wäre ja totaler Mist. Vom Metabolon (BAV) erfährt man leider nichts konkretes.


----------



## sa88oc (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo sülzrocka,

zu aller erst, der Bikepark ist nicht gestorben!  
Der Pumptrack bleibt weiterhin für jedermann geöffnet.
Der Singletrail, welcher schon seit 2 Jahren besteht aber nun komplett verwachsen ist (das bergische Wetter wirkt wie Dünger), wird momentan wieder Fit gemacht. Das heißt, dass Beschilderungen angebracht werden, Erdarbeiten durchgeführt werden MÜSSEN und natürlich das Freischneiden. 

Die Kooperation des Vereins (Steil Bergab e.V https://www.facebook.com/SteilBergabEv?fref=ts) mit der BAV (dem Grundbesitzer) beinhaltet einige Auflagen. Eine davon ist, dass die BAV möchte, dass bis auf den Pumptrack, alle Strecken nur von Vereinsmitgliedern befahren werden soll. Das hat etwas mit der Haftung zu tun.

Damit jetzt trotzdem JEDER auf der Strecke fahren darf (nach der offiziellen Eröffnung in diesem Sommer 2015), werden Tagesmitgliedschaften an den Öffnungstagen vergeben. Ein kleiner Unkostenbeitrag (2-4€ ca.) wird es geben, welcher nicht der Bereicherung dient!!! Versicherungskosten, Materialkosten, Werkzeugkosten, Sitzgelegenheiten, Beschilderung etc. 

Ich hoffe es konnten einige Fragen geklärt werden und wir sind offen für Weitere 

#HappyTrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (21. Juni 2015)

hallo dürfte man erfahren wo genau das ist?
und ist es dann auch für anfänger geeignet?


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juni 2015)

Metabolon Bikepark, siehe Google etc....., in der Nähe von Lindlar.


----------



## PoliceCar (21. Juni 2015)

sascha.ochmann schrieb:


> ... Ein kleiner Un*kostenbeitrag* (2-4€ ca.) wird es geben, welcher nicht der Bereicherung dient!!! *Versicherung*skosten, ...


Liest sich, als wenn jemand von den Toten auferstanden wäre. "v"? ... Juhuh! ... ...


----------



## Marc B (22. Juni 2015)

sascha.ochmann schrieb:


> Damit jetzt trotzdem JEDER auf der Strecke fahren darf (nach der offiziellen Eröffnung in diesem Sommer 2015), werden Tagesmitgliedschaften an den Öffnungstagen vergeben. Ein kleiner Unkostenbeitrag (2-4€ ca.) wird es geben, welcher nicht der Bereicherung dient!!! Versicherungskosten, Materialkosten, Werkzeugkosten, Sitzgelegenheiten, Beschilderung etc. Ich hoffe es konnten einige Fragen geklärt werden und wir sind offen für Weitere #HappyTrail



Das klingt doch super, danke für die Infos


----------



## Marc B (2. Juli 2015)

Auf facebook gibt es Updates: "_Es geht voran! Das letzte bisher unbebaute Teilstück des MTB-Trails im metabolon bikepark wird langsam fertig! ACHTUNG! Die Strecke ist noch NICHT eröffnet - befahren ist nicht gestattet!_" (Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/SteilBergabEv)


----------



## Marc B (25. Juli 2015)

Kleine Eröffnung steht an, der Link zum Event auf FB: https://www.facebook.com/events/900003620090999/

"_Der Mountainbike Verein Steil-bergab e.V lädt am 09.08.2015 zur "kleinen Eröffnung" des :mtb-trails im:metabolon bikepark ein.

Nach nun einiger Zeit in der der Rundkurs um die Leppedeponie brach lag, möchten wir euch herzlich zum "wiedereinfahren" einladen.

Der Mountainbike Verein Steil-bergab e.V. übernahm Anfang des Jahres die Rolle des Betreibers des Bikeparks und wird auch in Zukunft ein befahren des Trails für Vereinsmitglieder und Tagesgäste ermöglichen.
Wir verbrachten viele Stunden mit dem freilegen des bereits vorhandenen Kurses.
Da wir möchten, dass der Trail nun endlich befahren werden kann und nicht wieder zuwächst haben wir uns dazu entschlossen vorerst nur die nötigsten Arbeiten zu erbringen und den Rundkurs am 09.08.2015 für die Öffentlichkeit zu öffnen.

Wie bereits gesagt handelt es sich hierbei um eine "kleine Eröffnung" ohne großes Rahmenprogramm, da wir lediglich nur die gröbsten Arbeiten am Trail verrichtet haben.

In diesem Sinne...vorbei kommen, Spaß haben!

(Nicht Vereinsmitglieder zahlen eine Versicherungspauschale von 3€/Tag)

Vielen Dank an den BAV und alle die uns bisher unterstützt haben.

EUER STEIL-BERGAB E.V!_"


----------



## cruisingfix (26. Juli 2015)

Dann werde ich, u auch sicher auch noch einige andere biker aus Hennef u.Umgebung, mal vorbei schauen.
Vor gut einem jahr haben wir uns vorort im Metabolon P. schon umgeschaut, kurz pumptrack getestet.
Danach sind wir von dort aus nach hause gekurbelt (ca.40km). 
 Bis dann...... gruß


----------



## kuwap (10. August 2015)

Unser kleiner Bericht samt Video von der heutigen "kleinen" Eröffnung des Bikepark Metabolon bei Lindlar: Quelle: MTB Trail Freunde

Sonntags ist immer bei uns Zeit für was Neues! Die einen waren im Bikepark MTB-Park-Hürtgenwald (Bericht folgt), Stefan und ich waren in Lindlar zur "kleinen" Eröffnung des Metabolon Bikeparks.

In den vergangen Jahren kam es immer wieder zu Verzögerung bei Planung und Bau der MTB Strecken, deshalb war es für uns klar, dass wir dem Park einen Besuch abstatten. Kurz nach der netten Begrüßung ging es für mich direkt auf die Strecke. Da es die Erstbefahrung war, bin ich hoch wie runter eher lahm unterwegs. Ich hab mich bestimmt auch 3-4x verfahren. Schilder kommen bestimmt in den nächsten Wochen noch.

Mein Fazit: Eine reine XC/CC Strecke. Keine Drops, Kicker oder techn. schwierige Passagen. Einfach ein schöner Kurs rund um die rekultivierte Mülldeponie Leppe. Für mich war dann auch nach einer Runde Schluss und ich habe mich in den Schatten mit nem kühlen Getränk gesetzt. 
Für absolute Einsteiger oder Höhenmeter Junkies sicherlich ein schöne Runde zum trainieren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. August 2015)

_Der mit dem Vorderrad tanzt_... spannungsvollster Moment für mich der_ klatschende Zweig_...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuwap (11. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> _Der mit dem Vorderrad tanzt_... spannungsvollster Moment für mich der_ klatschende Zweig_...


... das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, dass dir niemand diese knapp 20Minuten zurück gibt. Aber besser das Video schauen als hinfahren und enttäuscht werden (mM).


----------



## TomatoAc (11. August 2015)

Puh, wir wollten ursprünglich auch hin, wenn ich das Video jetzt sehe bin ich froh, dass wir uns doch anders entschieden haben.

Hätte mir etwas mehr "Spaß" dort erhofft, ist noch geplant ein paar Sachen in den Track einzubauen oder soll der im Großen und Ganzen so bleiben?


----------



## kuwap (11. August 2015)

TomatoAc schrieb:


> Puh, wir wollten ursprünglich auch hin, wenn ich das Video jetzt sehe bin ich froh, dass wir uns doch anders entschieden haben.
> 
> Hätte mir etwas mehr "Spaß" dort erhofft, ist noch geplant ein paar Sachen in den Track einzubauen oder soll der im Großen und Ganzen so bleiben?


Daher habe ich das Video mal in RAW reingestellt, dass man es für sich selber abschätzen kann, ob das was für einen ist. 
Ich glaube es sind auch weitere Strecken "geplant". Was das aber konkret bedeutet, entzieht sich meines Wissens.


----------



## Jaerrit (11. August 2015)

Also ich brauche nach Lindlar nur knappe 20-30 Minuten mit dem Auto je nach Verkehrslage... Macht hin und um 40-60 Minuten Zeit, plus Sprit für 5€ und nochmal 3€ für die Versicherung/Tagesmitgliedschaft. 
Ich finde es gut das es einen Verein gibt, der sich als Betreiber stellt und macht und tut, sicher keine dankbare Aufgabe, da da ja auch wertvolle Freizeit für draufgeht. 
Aber bei dem gebotenen sage ich freundlich "Danke", lasse mein Auto stehen und fahre direkt von zuhause in den Wald, heißt 40-60 Minuten mehr auf dem Bike und 8€ gespart. Ich habe den Internetauftritt des "Bike-Park" lange verfolgt um zu sehen was passiert, das was nun hier auf dem Video zu sehen ist bleibt leider meilenweit hinter meinen (meiner Meinung nach nicht zu hohen) Erwartungen zurück, welche die Website geweckt hatte.
In diesem Sinne, frohes Biken, egal wo


----------



## Delgado (12. August 2015)

Unter juchhu wäre das sicher nicht passiert!


----------



## Jaerrit (12. August 2015)

Delgado schrieb:


> Unter juchhu wäre das sicher nicht passiert!


Werwowat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (12. August 2015)

Wer sich etwas um Lindlar oder Engelskirchen auskennt, für den ist der Park ungefähr so interessant wie Angelika Merkel im Puff.


----------



## Jaerrit (12. August 2015)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wer sich etwas um Lindlar oder Engelskirchen auskennt, für den ist der Park ungefähr so interessant wie Angelika Merkel im Puff.



Tu ich nicht, aber um Rösrath, Lohmar, Königsforst, Wahnerheide läuft


----------



## Trekki (12. August 2015)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Werwowat?


Juchhu ist eine lange Geschichte, die aber vor Deinem "Dabei seit 10/2014" abgeschlossen war. Freu Dich über diese Wissenslücke.


----------



## PoliceCar (12. August 2015)

Ja, der gute alte Juchhuh ...
Damals, nach der Jahrtausendwende - ja, damals hatte wohl jeder hier einen exorbitanten Popcornverbrauch.
Heute sind hier alle wieder clean - und recht langweilig ... 

Ich glaube Herr J. sitzt eine lange Strafe ab; wegen Diebstahl des Verbandsbuchstabens "v".


----------



## Marc B (13. August 2015)

Finde ich cool, dass in einer guten Bike-Gegend so eine Anlage steht - so könnte man auch Touren mit einer Pumptrack-Session verbinden. Super für die Fahrtechnik und sehr spaßig!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. August 2015)

Wie oft wird denn jetzt noch versucht da oben was zu errichten?

Seit fast 10 Jahren... und das einzige was steht ist ein Pumptrack (der ist aber nicht schlecht).

Bitte! Bitte! Bitte!

Keine Versprechen mehr, dass da oben ein Bikepark/Trails entstehen wird... vielleicht sollte man es mal mit einem Trailpark (neues Modewort  ) versuchen!


----------



## Marc B (28. August 2015)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Seit fast 10 Jahren... und das einzige was steht ist ein Pumptrack (der ist aber nicht schlecht).



Der neue Trail ist ja jetzt auch dabei, also mehr als nur ein Pumptrack 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Mountain_Screen (28. August 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Der neue Trail ist ja jetzt auch dabei, also mehr als nur ein Pumptrack
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Kann man das Ding wirklich Trail nennen?

Da ist die Strecke in Brilon (selbst noch nicht gewesen) doch ein ganz anderes Kaliber, wenn ich beides nur nach Bildern beurteilen würde.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. August 2015)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Kann man das Ding wirklich Trail nennen?
> 
> Da ist die Strecke in Brilon (selbst noch nicht gewesen) doch ein ganz anderes Kaliber, wenn ich beides nur nach Bildern beurteilen würde.


Nee... kann man nicht. 

Ich wohne zur Zeit in Willingen und Brilon ist nur 15km weg. Der Trailground dort ist echt spassig. Klar gibt es da auch ein paar kleine fiese Uphill Parts, aber wenn es bergab geht spürt man Flow. Das Ding ist durchdacht! Man darf bloß kein Bikepark Geballer erwarten. Es ist und bleibt ein Trailspielplatz für MTB'ler und Trailfreunde, reine DH'ler sind da fehl am Platz... so 'ne Art Flowtrail light.

Nach ein paarmal fahren wird's dann auch schon langweilig, für 'ne lockere Runde alle paar Wochen aber gut zu gebrauchen. Vor allem fair gebaut. Wenn man mal in der Nähe ist definitiv antesten.

Der Trailpark in Winterberg ist da wieder anders, hat aber auch seinen Reiz. So ein oder zweimal hatte ich aber bei der Streckenführung das Gefühl, dass man nicht genau wusste, was mit dem Gelände anzufangen ist. Vorteil da ist, nach ein paar Routen kann man noch in den Bikepark für ein paar Abfahrten 

Hinter Brilon und Wibe ist aber ein Konzept zu erkennen, was dem metabolon Gelände fehlt. Vor allem stehen die Städte dahinter und das ganze ist in ein radtouristisches System gepackt (Bikearena Sauerland, Bikepark Winterberg).

Im Oberbergischen fehlt leider dieser Hintergrund. Zusätzlich gibt es eine Szenespaltung. Nur die DH'ler (nun in Symbiose mit den Enduristen), die CC'ler und die normalen MTB'ler. Und jeder will sein Ding (passt auch zur Geschichte der Köpfe des Mount Doom... Äh.. Leppe Berges).

Und solange der Trail nicht interessanter wird und noch dafür gezahlt werden muss, ziehe ich die flowigeren Alternativen woanders vor. Und das ganze sogar kostenlos.

Nicht davon zu reden, dass in der Nähe des metabolon Geländes zwei. drei nette Trails/Wanderwege verlaufen (Bergischer Panoramasteig). Für MTB's zugelassen, aber nicht empfohlen  in Finale habe ich Anno 2007 langweiligere offizielle Freeride Routen gesehen


----------

